# Bus driver barges cyclist out of the way



## steve292 (12 Oct 2016)

http://road.cc/content/news/207350-cyclist-who-fails-hang-back-punished-london-bus-driver

I've just seen this on road.cc. Apologies if its already up as a thread. It's unclear to me if the bus actually hit the cyclist, or if the cyclist was already at the junction. either way it's an awful vindictive, bullying piece of driving.


----------



## RoubaixCube (12 Oct 2016)

Absolutely disgusting. 

Sadly this is not a one off case, many cyclists including myself have almost been run off the road by bus drivers


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2016)

He should be out of a job and in front of a Magistrate for that.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (12 Oct 2016)

I'd have called the cops straight away and reported the bus for hit and run.


----------



## steve50 (12 Oct 2016)

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/watch-london-bus-driver-nudges-132456939.html
According to the Metro, Tony Akers, TfL’s Head of Bus Operations, confirmed that an “immediate investigation” was being launched.

He said: “We expect the highest standards from all our bus drivers.

“We have asked Metroline who operate the bus in question to launch an immediate investigation into this incident.”


----------



## hopless500 (12 Oct 2016)

That is appalling. How can anyone in a vehicle think it's acceptable to do that?


----------



## subaqua (12 Oct 2016)

steve50 said:


> https://uk.news.yahoo.com/watch-london-bus-driver-nudges-132456939.html
> According to the Metro, Tony Akers, TfL’s Head of Bus Operations, confirmed that an “immediate investigation” was being launched.
> 
> He said: “We expect the highest standards from all our bus drivers.
> ...




so 3 people all with big brushes and lots of equipmet to lift a big carpet. 

TFL , bus company and traffic commisioner .


----------



## subaqua (12 Oct 2016)

User said:


> My experience of the traffic commissioners is that they take action against drivers and operators far more readily than the police or TFL, etc.




I hope that rings true here, but sadly the more peoplthere are who can take action , the greater the lilehood nobody does and says it is somebody elses responsibility.


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Done.


You grass!  Better get in the witness protection programme.


----------



## steve292 (12 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4507861, member: 9609"]Agreed, the driver should loose his vocational licence for that, it looks more deliberate than accidental to me.

The head cam cyclist does not do the cause much good with his overtake of the bus.[/QUOTE]
I think he was trying to get the drivers face on camera. Possibly
Anyway, there was nothing illegal about the overtake. As I saw it anyway


----------



## Pete Owens (15 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4508345, member: 9609"]Possibly nothing technically illegal about the cyclist overtaking the bus at the zigzag lines [/QUOTE]
Rule 191 of the highway code:
http://www.highwaycodeuk.co.uk/using-the-road---pedestrian-crossings-191-to-199.html
"*MUST NOT*" means it is the law.


----------



## hatler (15 Oct 2016)

Ah, except that I believe that in the statute it is only an offence for motor vehicles to overtake other motor vehicles within the zig-zags.

Doubtless @User will be along in a moment to clraify.


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2016)

It does indeed only apply to motor vehicles.


----------



## mjr (15 Oct 2016)

Highway Code Assumes Everyone Is Motorist Shock! News at Ten.


----------



## keithmac (15 Oct 2016)

What's the betting that they can't identify who was driving the bus..


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2016)

keithmac said:


> What's the betting that they can't identify who was driving the bus..


 Then the designated transport manager finds themselves up for prosecution. Not many TMs willing to risk a criminal record for some nob bus driver.


----------



## Andy_R (15 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4512852, member: 45"]What if I turn the engine off and coast?[/QUOTE]
It's still a motorised vehicle


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2016)

keithmac said:


> What's the betting that they can't identify who was driving the bus..


Who was it signed out to and who authorised it? All kept on record.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Oct 2016)

That was a dreadful piece of driving. I would like to think that it wasn't deliberate. but it doesn't really matter either way. The driver shouldn't be behind the wheel of it.


----------



## hatler (16 Oct 2016)

User said:


> It is an offence for a motor vehicle to overtake another motor vehicle which is moving, or any vehicle (motorised or otherwise) which is stopped, within the zigzags. 'Overtake' is defined by wheel position.


Hmmm. So in a world of self-drive cars, it would be possible to stuff up the traffic flow by parking on the zig-zags, and assuming (which doesn't seem unreasonable here) the self-drive cars have been programmed not to break the law, they would then not overtake the parked car.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Oct 2016)

hatler said:


> Hmmm. So in a world of self-drive cars, it would be possible to stuff up the traffic flow by parking on the zig-zags, and assuming (which doesn't seem unreasonable here) the self-drive cars have been programmed not to break the law, they would then not overtake the parked car.


Never mind a world of self drive cars, if this is correct then any motorist is committing an offense as I did yesterday by overtaking a car that was parked within the zig-zag area, the car was parked half on half off the pavement within the zone. My thoughts were 'what a silly place to park' or words to that effect, legally what I should have done, was stop behind the car, which would have probably brought the whole town to a standstill.


----------



## keithmac (16 Oct 2016)

It's an offence to even stop on the zig zag lines (3 points), let alone park on them..


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Oct 2016)

My experience:

I was on a trike and stopped (in primary) at a crossing as I could see the someone about to cross

Muppet overtook me.

If I am a "vehicle" then he is committing an offence, if not then it was an acceptable manoeuvre


----------



## mjr (17 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4513364, member: 9609"]Has the following been superseded ?
http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2002/3113/regulation/28/made[/QUOTE]
I thought http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2016/362/schedule/14/part/5/paragraph/6/made superseded it.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Oct 2016)

None of this has any relevance to a 'parked' vehicle if I understand the gibberish correctly.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4515139, member: 9609"]you are not allowed to overtake a staionary vehicle if it has stopped in compliance with the signals of the crossing, so presumably you are allowed to pass an illegally parked vehicle providing the lights are on green.[/QUOTE]
But do you presume correctly? What if the light is on red, are you allowed to proceed up to the white line or do you have to remain behind the parked vehicle until the light changes to green? What if the vehicle is parked facing the oncoming traffic, which part of the vehicle is then classed as the front?


----------

